# best internal HDD and RAM for Powerbook G4



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

I'm writing this thread in preparation for ordering a new HDD and upgrading the RAM on a Powerbook G4 that I received from a friend: 
http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macos/937670-format-powerbook-g4.html

So, at the present time, #1. what is the best HDD that I should put into my Powerbook G4? Also, #2. what is the RAM that I should put into my Powerbook G4?

A. Regarding the HDD, before I received the MAC laptop from my friend, I started a thread below about purchasing the best external HDD for my IBM Thinkpad and the response was to purchase two of these:
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/924109-best-external-hdd.html

Now, I have placed an order for those two HDDs already. I am wondering should I order another HDD like the one above or is there a different HDD that is now currently the best HDD available?

B. Regarding the RAM, I've never upgraded the RAM in any of my computers so I'm not sure what is the best RAM I should get for my Powerbook G4. Referring back to the thread above, the member Headrush here advised me that I should purchase the RAM that is "DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM". I don't know what that means but that's what I'm looking for as far as I know. Should I purchase 512MB or 1GB or higher? Thanks!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Answered the RAM question int he other thread.

Are you replacing the internal HD on this Powerbook? If so that drive is a 2.5" IDE drive and its stock HD only was 4200rpm.
New drives that spin faster might be too hot.

If you are going for an external drive, any of the major manufacturers drives will be fine.
You'll get people that swear by every brand but in your case of using it with this Powerbook, the computer won't be able to process data as fast as the newest drives can go anyways so don't waste money going for the all out best HD.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> Are you replacing the internal HD on this Powerbook? If so that drive is a 2.5" IDE drive and its stock HD only was 4200rpm.
> New drives that spin faster might be too hot.


Are you referring to these: 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...keywords=2.5"+IDE+drive+4200rpm+100gb&x=0&y=0
http://www.amazon.com/Fujitsu-Mobil...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1280957056&sr=8-12

If that is what you're referring to then I'll be better off just using an external HDD, right? I say that because I get more space with a newer HDD for the same cost as the HDDs that are listed in the links above. The highest that HDDs like that go is about 100GB and considering how much they cost, it would be a better deal to just leave the dead internal HDD in the laptop, purchase a HDD with more space, put it in an external case, and use that to power my Powerbook G4, correct? If you feel that purchasing one of the HDDs in the links above would be a better deal, then I can do that also. Just let me know.

So, with that said about the external hdd option, my first thought, as I stated earlier, was to purchase another one of these and a case to put it in and use it to power my Powerbook G4: 
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

But, like you said, I don't need to purchase the best hdd. Can you recommend one then? I would like to get as much as space as I can but also for the cheapest price since I don't need a top-of-the-line hdd in this case. Maybe something like 300gb or 500gb or whatever, I don't know about this stuff...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes those are appropriate 2.5" HDs for internal use.

Yes you can run from the external, as long as your powerbook is mostly going to be used like a desktop.
(Carrying a external HD case isn't handy)

I have no preference for brand when it comes to HD. I've used Quantum, Seagate, Maxtor, WD, Hitachi and never had issues with any.)

As for enclosures, make sure you get one that has a Firewire connection.

I have both of these and both have flawless:
http://www.vantecusa.com/en/product/view_detail/354
http://www.newertech.com/products/ministackv2_5.php

The second one is nice in that it gives you additional USB and Firewire ports.

P.S. When you partition the disk, makes sure in Disk Utility you click the options button and pick Apple Partition Type or the PPC won't boot from it.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Regarding which hdd to purchase (internal vs external), I just thought about another potential problem.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/940596-shall-i-leave-my-my.html
In this thread, a member here was inquiring about it being safe to leave an external hdd on all the time like what is always done with internal hdd in computers. He was advised that it should on be on when in use. My advice I put there was based off of things I had been told by others. Is what I'm bring up now a potential problem or is leaving on an external hdd all the time not a big deal at all and I'm worrying about nothing??

So, for the HDD, since I don't know of anything else, I'm going to go ahead and purchase the one I was originally inclined to buy: 
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036Q7MV0/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

As for the enclosure, based off of the recommendations I received in my previous thread, I was thinking of going with this: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VHQA6U/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

How do the two enclosures you recommended stand up against this one? Should I go with the one above or a specific enclosure you recommended?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> Regarding which hdd to purchase (internal vs external), I just thought about another potential problem.
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/940596-shall-i-leave-my-my.html
> In this thread, a member here was inquiring about it being safe to leave an external hdd on all the time like what is always done with internal hdd in computers. He was advised that it should on be on when in use. My advice I put there was based off of things I had been told by others. Is what I'm bring up now a potential problem or is leaving on an external hdd all the time not a big deal at all and I'm worrying about nothing??


Unless you buy a terrible case, on OS X the drive will spin down when not in use when set in Energy Savings preference panel.



kman1000 said:


> So, for the HDD, since I don't know of anything else, I'm going to go ahead and purchase the one I was originally inclined to buy:
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036Q7MV0/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Fine.



kman1000 said:


> As for the enclosure, based off of the recommendations I received in my previous thread, I was thinking of going with this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VHQA6U/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> How do the two enclosures you recommended stand up against this one? Should I go with the one above or a specific enclosure you recommended?


Terrible choice.

You want a enclosure with a Firewire interface. eSATA is useless on that Powerbook and USB is problematic on early Macs. 
Any drive I've seen always seems to have USB 2.0 and Firewire, so you'd be safe either way and you can use it on any other computer too.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

> Unless you buy a terrible case, on OS X the drive will spin down when not in use when set in Energy Savings preference panel.


I don't know what that means but I think you're referring to the enclosure that I purchase. As long as it's a good one then I can leave it on all the time, right? 


> Terrible choice.


So, you mean it's a terrible choice since I'm using it for a Powerbook G4, right? Ok, you have a good point there it seems. I was going to order the first enclosure you recommended but it received bad reviews on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Vantec-NST-36...ts=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Then I tried to add the ministack to my cart but that enclosure can not be ordered on Amazon. That is a first for me. I thought everything can be ordered via Amazon. lol. So, can you recommend another great enclosure for my situation that can be ordered via Amazon?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> I don't know what that means but I think you're referring to the enclosure that I purchase. As long as it's a good one then I can leave it on all the time, right?


Yes, sorry for the conclusion. External enclosures should power down when not used and wake up when you need them so leaving them running isn't as bad as it sounds. (in those threads)



kman1000 said:


> So, you mean it's a terrible choice since I'm using it for a Powerbook G4, right?p


Yes. To boot from an external HD from that Powerbook you need a Firewire enclosure.
(Firewire is better anyways, especially on an older machine like that.)

You may find someone that says they got USB booting working on it, but on older Macs it is problematic. 
A dual Firewire/USB2 is the safest best.



kman1000 said:


> I was going to order the first enclosure you recommended but it received bad reviews on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Vantec-NST-36...ts=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


You have to be very careful when reading reviews online. (many are just off base or user ignorance)
There are only 2 reviews for that model and in the review they are having issues with bigger 2TB drives that need more power on startup.
The WD hard drive you suggested you were getting was only 1TB and shouldn't be an issue.

I can say that although they're not brand new, I have 3 of these enclosures and never had a single issue and they all have 1TB drives.



kman1000 said:


> Then I tried to add the ministack to my cart but that enclosure can not be ordered on Amazon. That is a first for me. I thought everything can be ordered via Amazon. lol. So, can you recommend another great enclosure for my situation that can be ordered via Amazon?


I just ordered it directly from Newertech.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I'll order the ministack bare enclosure from Newertech then. I am ordering the ministack version 2.5 or version 3?? I'm getting a bit outside my comfort zone by going through someone else besides Amazon but I'll try it. Hopefully, I'll let you know how everything turns out. :up:

P.S. - I guess I'm pretty much done here but I do feel compelled to state, for any other lost soul reading this, that there is a huge difference between HDDs and regarding the statement below: 


> I have no preference for brand when it comes to HD. I've used Quantum, Seagate, Maxtor, WD, Hitachi and never had issues with any.


There is big difference between HDDs and I would stick with WD. I have used Maxtor in the past and it died on me almost immediately.  A waste of $300 and I wouldn't want anyone repeating my mistake.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kman1000 said:


> There is big difference between HDDs and I would stick with WD. I have used Maxtor in the past and it died on me almost immediately.  A waste of $300 and I wouldn't want anyone repeating my mistake.


I've never see a HD without a warranty, how is that possible you wasted $300? You didn't return it?

The problem is EVERY manufacturer HAS had problems at one point or another.
There could be a failure with a specific release or specific model and even external forces and people equate all drives from that manufacturer as like that then.

If you search you'll find tons of threads of people having issues with most home oriented drives at one point or another.

I don't care which brand you choice but it rubs me a little wrong when people take a bad experience and then paint that company as one turning out nothing but duds.

Sorry about your luck with that drive but big difference, I don't agree, or maybe I've just be extra lucky the last 30 years.  

Good luck with you're purchases.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Well, I learned my lesson big time from that Maxtor mishap. I always inquire about every single thing I purchase online, whatever it may be, on some forum where experienced users frequent. (such as techguy and others) That way, I can make a much more informed decision. I also know now that the best option is to always build your own external hdd setup instead of purchasing a pre-assembled kit. And along those lines, the reason why I suggest using WD only is because they offer the longest warranty with their HDDs.


----------

